# Best practices for deciding which pings to accept



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

With rate cuts happening in nearly every market, we drivers have to be sharp about minimizing our unpaid miles. We also have to stop worrying about acceptance rate falling below 100%. I was out all day today and I followed these best practices. Remember, we're IC's and the first rule of being a contractor is ABC: Always Be Compensated. If you don't keep that simple rule in mind, you won't likely succeed as an IC.


Don't waste time and money on water, mints, gum, candy, foot massages, lattes, etc. Instead, vacuum your car before heading out and make sure it has nothing but a clean, fresh aroma inside.
Be well-read and highly informed on a wide variety of topics so you can converse intelligently on pretty much any topic your paxs may bring up.
Don't respond to a ping more than, say, 10 minutes away. You may have to adjust this value, but you get the idea. Don't waste time and fuel chasing a fare that likely won't cover your cost.
If you're traveling on the highway or are clipping down a busy street, DO NOT respond to any ping that is behind you. According to my data, by the time you get turned around and try to get rolling in the proper direction, the pax will cancel when they see you're traveling away from them 70% of the time you pull this manuever. There is no upside to turning around. It's also dangerous.
If you're running both Uber and Lyft driver apps, don't be in too big a hurry to shut off the other app when you accept a ping. Give it a couple minutes. You may get a closer ping on the other app, so then you can cancel the farther ping. Remember, the whole point is to maximize your compensated miles, not your acceptance percentage.
When you arrive at a pax pickup, wait exactly one minute after hitting the Arrive button, then start the trip. You're on time, so your pax should be, too. No one's time is more valuable than yours, so Always Be Compensated.
Especially late at night when you're driving the bar rush, don't be in too great a hurry to start out after you accept a ping. Drunks have a weird way of changing their minds quickly and frequently. I typically finish my turn in Trivia Crack, have a few more sips of my drink, pop some candy in my mouth, stretch, scratch where necessary, then fire up the metrocruiser. If the pax hasn't cancelled, then I start out.
And be careful out there, friends!


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I agree with all your points except point 6.

I wouldn't start the trip until pax get in my car. If I started at 1 minute what happens if pax doesn't show? 5 mins cancellation means $5. While 5 mins wait time is only worth $1.00.

You also run into the risk of pax rate you lower because you started the clock early.

Risk outweights reward when you start the clock early.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> I agree with all your points except point 6.
> 
> I wouldn't start the trip until pax get in my car. If I started at 1 minute what happens if pax doesn't show? 5 mins cancellation means $5. While 5 mins wait time is only worth $1.00.
> 
> ...


Not always. If the pax doesn't show after two minutes you can always ghost ride him, then cancel the trip before they do, that way they can't **** up your rating with a shitty score. There are plenty of ways to skin that cat, but your point is well-taken.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Ghost riding is not the solution. That's a great way to get yourself deactivated in no time. You think Uber can't check the location log of the rider during the said timeframe you are ghostriding them?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Ghost riding is not the solution. That's a great way to get yourself deactivated in no time. You think Uber can't check the location log of the rider during the said timeframe you are ghostriding them?


You make an excellent point. That's why the ghost ride must be used very judiciously and infrequently. It's an ugly way to impart a lesson to a lackadaisical pax, but it is effective. Remember, you're an IC. As such, no one's time is more valuable than yours.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

What are you guys going to do when the guarantees are gone? I am taking every ping I can (while banking as many non moving hours as I can) just so I can see what I would be earning without the guarantees. And to see if the Ridership is up, yeah it sucks to have to do more rides, but might as well use this period to see what the true picture might be, while adding the banked couch hour.
Sitting here with the STONE Enjoy BY 3/14, even though things were busy today.
I figured 7 hours and 12 trips were enough as it got me even for the week.
Of course subect to UBER math

40 non peak hours at $18 , 40 rides
15 Peak hours at $26 15 rides
31.5 hours behind the wheel

537.00 earnings
660 miles 20 mpg (90.00)
tips 28

too late in the 9.4 abv 3/14 STONE to get exact, but I am thinking about 300 bucks UBER dollars

Whats that about 14.84 per hour without UBER
With U Guarantees 26.57

Depreciation? I don't care. If you are saving up to buy something that is one thing. Saving something is another. The blanket assumption that a little money is not worth working for, or pawning in car equity by some people means their idiots, is kind of offensive.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> What are you guys going to do when the guarantees are gone? I am taking every ping I can (while banking as many non moving hours as I can) just so I can see what I would be earning without the guarantees. And to see if the Ridership is up, yeah it sucks to have to do more rides, but might as well use this period to see what the true picture might be, while adding the banked couch hour.
> Sitting here with the STONE Enjoy BY 3/14, even though things were busy today.
> I figured 7 hours and 12 trips were enough as it got me even for the week.
> Of course subect to UBER math
> ...


Your comment is not articulated well, but it seems you were trying to make a point and I appreciate that.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Your comment is not articulated well, but it seems you were trying to make a point and I appreciate that.


What part of this don't you understand?

"too late in the 9.4 abv 3/14 STONE to get exact"

It must be my Arizona edumacashun!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> What part of this don't you understand?
> 
> "too late in the 9.4 abv 3/14 STONE to get exact"
> 
> It must be my Arizona edumacashun!


Yeah, that's it.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> We also have to stop worrying about acceptance rate falling below 100%. !


Who is this we? I drive alone half the time.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Who is this we? I drive alone half the time.


Many drivers get fixated on acceptance rates and driver ratings. Both are pointless metrics and drivers needn't be so concerned with them.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

QUOTE="Desert Driver, post: 182213, member: 4558"]Many drivers get fixated on acceptance rates and driver ratings. Both are pointless metrics and drivers needn't be so concerned with them.[/QUOTE]

EXCEPT during this current guarantee program. At least for those trying to make some money. After this week I am hoping to look at close to have banked 1500 UBER dollars in the past 5 weeks since the guarantee began. What about you?

It is easiest for me to accept every freekin ping without regard to where or how far it might be. rather than "gaming" the system. That game plan has let me make 25 bucks on a 10 minute ride, and 85 bucks on an hour ride. But it is great to know when I can bank some hours without moving. And match every ride with an hour, the more non moving the better of course. But if I can exceed the number , wtf would I not? This time is also providing a picture of what I would be earning with real world shitty fares and the number of actual hours behind the wheel.. Dead hours provides a benefit to UBER as well , as it provides coverage to areas under served. Who knows, perhaps these guarantees might last awhile. Instead of raising rates, UBER can just offer guarantees. They get added coverage from those trying to "game" the system, and losing while providing more dollar SRF's. But it also allows those who actually put in the miles to have a combination of both. Added trips and a floor.. which equals coverage for UBER The guarantees should be seen as a FLOOR, but one should try to maximize what can be done in the mean time. YMMV But from reading the lists about guarantees around here the last month .I think UBER is laughing all the way to the bank. Some Drivers are freekin ........, oh well........

HMM Ballast Point Tongue Buckler. Certainly the malts much mor e pronouned in this Immperial Red than the hoppy 3/14


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah, that's one approach. But if you're not factoring in your CPM, you're really doing yourself a disservice and you have no idea what you're actually earning.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Yeah, that's one approach. But if you're not factoring in your CPM, you're really doing yourself a disservice and you have no idea what you're actually earning.


How old are you?
How many homes do you have in California? ok in Arizona?
How much student debt are you paying off for an offspring who owns a tempe home at 27 ?
how does that factor in?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> How old are you?
> How many homes do you have in California? ok in Arizona?
> How much student debt are you paying off for an offspring who owns a tempe home at 27 ?
> how does that factor in?


I'm old enough to understand math.
I own three homes.
I have zero student debt.
If you don't know your vehicle's CPM, you really shouldn't be driving for Uber or Lyft.
Anything else I can clear up?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm old enough to understand math.
> I own three homes.
> I have zero student debt.
> Anything else I can clear up?


Cool, my 3 are in California. Yours in Arizona? better than Alabama I guess.
And I am so ****ing glad I am still paying for the U of A education my son got. Beter than ASU right?
Every mile I drive for UBER I am thinking of his 3 Europe tips and recent Machu Pichu trip.
Again, folks drive for a variety of reasons. Disparaging some because they are willing( or basically forced to) to work for less is not a solidarity type move. YMMV


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> ...or pawning in car equity by some people means their idiots, is kind of offensive.


they're, not their.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Cool, my 3 are in California. Yours in Arizona? better than Alabama I guess.
> And I am so ****ing glad I am still paying for the U of A education my son got. Beter than ASU right?
> Every mile I drive for UBER I am thinking of his 3 Europe tips and recent Machu Pichu trip.
> Again, folks drive for a variety of reasons. Disparaging some because they are willing( or basically forced to) to work for less is not a solidarity type move. YMMV


That's an interesting POV, to be sure.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> they're, not their.


No problem. Did you see the study tha says most of themistakes made which the intrnet gramar nazis call out is ude to the human brain. It is smrt engh fr you to bscally hv rd ths.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> No problem. Did you see the study tha says most of themistakes made which the intrnet gramar nazis call out is ude to the human brain. It is smrt engh fr you to bscally hv rd ths.


No need to thank me. But you're welcome just the same.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> When you arrive at a pax pickup, wait exactly one minute after hitting the Arrive button, then start the trip.


I like this.... but I sort of wait until I have made contact with the customer which I usually do within two minutes of arriving. But I sort of am a bit weary on the "ghost ride" bit. I can count my "no shows" on one hand so I tend not to start a ride and go around the block.



Desert Driver said:


> Many drivers get fixated on acceptance rates and driver ratings. Both are pointless metrics and drivers needn't be so concerned with them.


Oh so true.... including myself when I started. Once you hit over 500 rides you just get pissed for a couple of minutes and then move on. I feel sorry for the customers the next day when I start giving out 3's and 4's to every customer as retaliation to the one or two jerk off's that rated me poorly. Usually it's because they misdirect their anger at surges and being so stupid that they don't know where they are towards me instead of Uber's app.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I've gotten "love notes" from the UBERites on occasion, warning me about "suspected cherry picking" on my pings. I usually respond back stating I'm not picking in areas where the whole address isn't specified, and I will drive away if the pax(s) are dressed like street gangs not coming out of a building. My safety comes first.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> I like this.... but I sort of wait until I have made contact with the customer which I usually do within two minutes of arriving. But I sort of am a bit weary on the "ghost ride" bit. I can count my "no shows" on one hand so I tend not to start a ride and go around the block.


You made contact with the rider when you accepted the ping. It's up to the rider to watch your arrival, just as it is up to you to reach the pax's pick-up location. Ultimately, there's no need for further communication unless you need a gate code or the pax ****ed up the pin drop.



Chris Dee said:


> Oh so true.... including myself when I started. Once you hit over 500 rides you just get pissed for a couple of minutes and then move on. I feel sorry for the customers the next day when I start giving out 3's and 4's to every customer as retaliation to the one or two jerk off's that rated me poorly. Usually it's because they misdirect their anger at surges and being so stupid that they don't know where they are towards me instead of Uber's app.


Because the whole rating system is so tragically flawed and statistically invalid, I have rated all 600+ of my riders at five stars. Because the system is so horribly flawed, there's no reason and no upside to using any other rating.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

newbies need to read your post.they are so eager to make $3 that they will travel 10 plus minutes for a trip.


----------



## f1ken (Jan 6, 2015)

PAX is more than 15mins. away...not going. Should I accept then cancel, or not accept at all? Had 15 min. to pick up PAX today, he went 3 miles! "Made" $2.40...what a joke!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Call the pax and advise of your extended ETA, advise them to cancel using the option wait was longer than expected.

Be sure to also tell them there are cars closer than you. 

After cancel go off line for a few


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

Now that LYFT has altered their PDB, my strategies definitely change as far as how far I'm willing to go to pick up a passenger. Also if I'm picking up passenger who doesn't put the destination in and I'm picking them up in a dead zone to begin with...NO BUENO


----------

